# Attn: Pit Builders



## DATsBBQ (Jan 6, 2007)

speedtrap said:
			
		

> Hello Everyone!!
> 
> I own a large Media and Marketing company based in Michigan and have a number of TV Productions. We are looking for a builder to allow us to use there equiptment in all of our cooking segments for the 07/08 Production season.
> 
> ...



Go ahead and hawk you stuff. Everyone else does. Want to buy snow  Do a search on threads here and you will find many builders, or visit the gallery (see link below) and click on one of the manufacturer links.

Did I mention I have a special on Snow Mop Sauce?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 6, 2007)

hmmmm...I think I might be more comfortable with you if you would supply some links to your business.


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jan 6, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> hmmmm...I think I might be more comfortable with you if you would supply some links to your business.



You can add 'em in the profile section or just post. Cappy invented "comfort" so read and heed 8)


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Jan 6, 2007)

Hey I have an idea.... let's fork over my best cookers to you on a simple request, with the vaugest of vauge information ever possibly given.

Is it anywhere posted on this site that posting links aren't allowed or e-mails?

I'll tell you what....

Just stop by my house at:
                                     123 drop dead Boulevard
                                     Dreamland, USA
My pits are out behind the garage... don't mind the pit bull chained to them, he won't bite.

If you're for real I apologize.... but if it walks like a duck........


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jan 6, 2007)

I think he's the real deal and you guys just blew your chance at Barbecue Superstardome!


----------



## Green Hornet (Jan 6, 2007)

This guy was making the rounds on a cigar forum I am on too.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jan 6, 2007)

I'm telling you he's legit!  He's from Michigan you know!


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 6, 2007)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> I'm telling you he's legit!  He's from Michigan you know!



*F%*K YOU!* and to think I use to like you.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jan 6, 2007)

Hey I was sticking up for you guys!


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 6, 2007)

Yeah, it was hard to tell with all your other positive Michigan posts that you make.


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jan 6, 2007)

What if this guy is for real and only checks his e-mails once a day? He wasn't asking for the moon or your first born. If he's not for real, he'll go away. If he was for real, well then most of y'all made a great first impression.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jan 6, 2007)

Well I thought he was legit!  I don't care what Bruce says!


----------



## Cliff H. (Jan 6, 2007)

Green Hornet said:
			
		

> This guy was making the rounds on a cigar forum I am on too.



So how do you get a Cuban cigar anyhow ?


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jan 6, 2007)

Ask Bruce, apparently they sell them in Michigan!


----------



## Cliff H. (Jan 6, 2007)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> Ask Bruce, apparently they sell them in Michigan!


----------



## Green Hornet (Jan 6, 2007)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> [quote="Green Hornet":3fncfr61]This guy was making the rounds on a cigar forum I am on too.



So how do you get a Cuban cigar anyhow ?[/quote:3fncfr61]
 I confiscate and destroy every one....by burning them...very slowly....one at a time.


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 7, 2007)

Smokey_Joe said:
			
		

> Hey I have an idea.... let's fork over my best cookers to you on a simple request, with the vaugest of vauge information ever possibly given.
> 
> Is it anywhere posted on this site that posting links aren't allowed or e-mails?
> 
> ...


Dude, your dog doesn't bite :twisted: 
Go look


----------



## Cliff H. (Jan 7, 2007)

Green Hornet said:
			
		

> [quote="Cliff H.":2gsrt2i5][quote="Green Hornet":2gsrt2i5]This guy was making the rounds on a cigar forum I am on too.



So how do you get a Cuban cigar anyhow ?[/quote:2gsrt2i5]
 I confiscate and destroy every one....by burning them...very slowly....one at a time. [/quote:2gsrt2i5]

Did I mention that I support the cultural exchange program?


----------



## wittdog (Jan 7, 2007)

All you have to do is go to CANADA


----------



## Green Hornet (Jan 7, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> All you have to do is go to CANADA


Shore nuff, but getting back is the hard part


----------



## wittdog (Jan 7, 2007)

It's easy you find the line with the women customs officer and tell her you went to Canada for the strip joints....they know you are a pig and wave you thru...I used to do it all the time


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 7, 2007)

this is what the link took me too

Not Found
The requested URL /about.html[/url] was not found on this server.

Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Apache/1.3.33 Server at www.speedtraptv.com Port 80


Just asking.  No hostility from me,  but I've got questions I'd like to see
answered.


----------



## cleglue (Jan 7, 2007)

speedtrap,

You need to get the [/url] off the link to make it work.

Good luck on your shows.

Had to edit for misspelling.


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jan 7, 2007)

Link worked for me. 8)


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jan 7, 2007)

speedtrap said:
			
		

> WOW!!   *Talk about a hostile crowd*!!  I can honestly say I have never gotten a reaction to possible TV coverage of an industry with this type of negativity. :?
> 
> In response to an earlier post.  Yes the forums do have a Blocker up so that people with fewer than 5 posts can’t post web addresses or URL links onto the forums.  This is the main reason I didn’t post a link to our web pages.  So I have gone through and bumped a few threads so that my post count is high enough to post the links.
> 
> ...



Some of us are warm and Fuzzy [smilie=vibes.gif]


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jan 7, 2007)

I believed in him.

The rest of you guys especially Bruce will have to grovel to get back in his good graces!


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jan 7, 2007)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> I believed in him.
> 
> The rest of you guys especially Bruce will have to grovel to get back in his good graces!



He'll delete the thread before he grovels 8)  And what about PitbullJoe :?: 

Have a nice day


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jan 7, 2007)

Well I gotta believe that Joe will be blacklisted across all T.V. networks for his comments.  That's how those Hollywood types work you know!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jan 7, 2007)

speedtrap said:
			
		

> Kloset BBQR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep I hunt Turkey and do a little deep sea fishing when I get down to Florida.  Love to help you out with your show.  Just PM me.  Thanks Speedtrap!


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jan 7, 2007)

speedtrap said:
			
		

> Kloset BBQR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Becareful what you wish for. Keep the booze locked up until you're done with the shoot 

PS: Einstein's too heavy to move.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm the Site Administrator here...if anyone is going to be famous and on TV it is me...I have all the experince...I produce the BBQ 4 U Show...you simpletons!!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jan 7, 2007)

You blew it Rempe.  Besides I own all the pits!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jan 7, 2007)

speedtrap said:
			
		

> Kloset BBQR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah Speedtrap,  we know you're not from Hollywood!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 7, 2007)

he's kidding.  We keed a lot here.


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jan 7, 2007)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> I'm the Site Administrator here...if anyone is going to be famous and on TV it is me...I have all the experince...I produce the BBQ 4 U Show...you simpletons!!



It would take too long to get your pits out of attic


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Jan 7, 2007)

DATsBBQ said:
			
		

> Kloset BBQR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't feel the need.... thank you very much DATs
Having a wonderful day!  


"Well I gotta believe that Joe will be blacklisted across all T.V. networks for his comments. That's how those Hollywood types work you know!"....

Oh my GOSH! no no nooooooooooo  not the TV blacklist!

Say what you will, but I still find it odd that his first post was the way it was....AND he still hasn't given his name or contact info...only provided a couple links that anyone could post.
I guess I value my pits a bit more then a fleeting chance at stardome.

Ya'll go right ahead and get famous..... hey speedtrap...I think DATs has his pit and gear all loaded up for you to go by and TAKE,..... errrrrrrr I ummm mean pick up.

Speedtrap wrote:
"Just check out this link and it should answer all of you apparent questions with ease. http://speedtraptv.com/about.html "
 NOPE...didn't do it for me, sorry.


----------



## Griff (Jan 7, 2007)

We can use mine if you'll help me dig 'em out of the snow.

Griff


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jan 7, 2007)

Griff said:
			
		

> We can use mine if you'll help me dig 'em out of the snow.
> 
> Griff



Just what I was thinking  I too, feel your pain 8) Actually, I was thinking I should be drinking :cheers


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 7, 2007)

no biggie....this board is very similar to the United States of America.
We love to fight, sometimes bitterly, amongst ourselves.....but an
attack from outside (or even a perceived attack    ) brings us together.

  We Must Protect This House!!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 7, 2007)

This topic is heading to the GD section...it has nothing to do with this section!

Secondly, and most importantly, why are you using this forum as a way to get in touch with pit makers?  Wouldn't it be easier to contact them directly and ask for their pits?

If possible, can you PM or email your phone number so I can call you tomorrow?  I would like to investigate a little further if its all the same.  

By the way, I am the only one you need to answer to...this is my house!  Looking forward to speaking with you soon...    

Greg Rempe
Site Administrator :!:


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 7, 2007)

Just had to


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jan 7, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> Just had to



I think that the speed dude is working on the premise that just cause you build pits don't necessarily mean you can cook on them  

The Boss is probally try to find the lock to the attic


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 7, 2007)

speedtrap said:
			
		

> DATsBBQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your'e still here  
Had to be a smartass


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jan 7, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> speedtrap said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He'll need another 4,900 posts to catch up with you


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 7, 2007)

DATsBBQ said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Posts? We don't need no stinkin' posts!!


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Jan 7, 2007)

Don't worry about me speedtrap.... I'm just one out of MANY on this forum... 
I guess there's always ONE...eh?

Like good ole "head cheese in charge" says... " we tend to stick together" and look out for each other if at all possible.

Yeah, I seen your name  that you posted.....but still never seen any contact info... wait.................

Nope just went back and checked....NONE still. I guess there's no need for it, but it just would make things more on the up and up. 

I do see contact info on the website though.... 

I've done some looking for "speedtrap tv" and "Jaguar Media" and Hunter Hebert and Jim Hebert.... came up with lots of "ifs" and "maybes" mostly just mentions of it on forums  

but after seeing your "contact info" on the website you linked us all to...this info:

Jaguar Media Group
2601 Cambridge Court 
Suite 150
Auburn Hills, Michigan 
48329

and then I did find:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
OAKTEC Professional Staffing Team 
Judith Hebert 
248-377-4070 
2601 Cambridge Court, Ste. 150 
Auburn Hills , MI 48326 
Fax: 248-377-1599
oaktecinfo@oaktecstaffing.com 
www.oaktecstaffing.com 
http://www.oaktecstaffing.com/
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 :roll:  :? now I'm confused :?  :roll: ...........must be a really big suite!

The gas fumes from all them trucks and ORV's don't get the people from the staffing agency sick?
How you get them trucks to the second floor to work on them?



Like I said.............. don't mind me speedtrap............I'm just one .........pay no attention to my ramblings. Please DO NOT let me ruin any chances for the others here. But I can't apologize for being cautious for the way you came in here.

Ya'll can do your own checking and form your own opinions.


Oh BTW....... when can we catch your show on TV next?  I can't seem to find it listed as a program anywhere.








.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 7, 2007)

SJ...I will be speaking with Speedtrap tomorrow. 8)


----------

